# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Essilor Pro-E 600 Edger Manufacturer

## brucekrymow

Hi, Folks ~

Are any you wholesale labs or retail labs familiar w/ the newer Essilor Pro-E 600 edger?

Any idea on who is the actual manufacturer of this device?

----------


## Optitech USA

All Essilor Instruments branded units are from China

----------


## brucekrymow

Well, some of their equipment is made by Huvitz, which is a South Korean company.

Do you know the manufacturer name of the Pro-E 600 edger?

----------


## Tallboy

> Well, some of their equipment is made by Huvitz, which is a South Korean company.
> 
> Do you know the manufacturer name of the Pro-E 600 edger?


It looks an awful lot like most Huvitz edgers, I'd bet on them.

----------


## brucekrymow

I'm with ya, Tall... but seeking someone to confirm one way or the other for sure.

----------


## Tallboy

> I'm with ya, Tall... but seeking someone to confirm one way or the other for sure.


Well if you find out make sure to let me know, I try to keep tabs on things like that just to see which way the winds are blowing.

----------


## Thumbs

> I'm with ya, Tall... but seeking someone to confirm one way or the other for sure.


To confirm, all of Essilor branded edging systems have always and currently are manufactured in France where their current location is about 2 hours outside of Paris in a small town called Ligney. (Google: Essilor Instruments,Ligney, France)

I know with changing markets, suppliers, acquisitions, etc. and the rumors in our industry, it can be confusing to know where products are manufactured. In the US all equipment must be labeled with the country manufactured in. They are usually listed on the serial number label for reference. The following is what I believe to be accurate information about edgers sold in the US:

Company/ Country of Manufacture/                                          Business TypIIIe
Essilor Instruments USA/                   France /                                               US subsidiary of manufacturer
Coburn Technologies/                       South Korea/                                         Distributor
Santinelli International/Japan/                                                  Distributor
Luneau Technoloy (Briot/AIT)/            France/ Distributor
DAC Vision (National Optronics)        USA (unconfirmed: China)/                    Distributor
SatisLoh/                                         Germany/                                             Manufacturer
Schneider/                                       Germany/                                             Manufacturer
MEI /                                               Italy                                                   Manufacturer

----------


## Tallboy

Thanks for the post Thumbs!

----------

